# my pup got into mio



## kfreker (Nov 26, 2013)

so my pup got into mio the stuff you squirt into water...there was only 2 small holes in it but im positive he ate/got some in his mouth...is there anything in there that can hurt him? hes not acting an different.


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

My dogs eat some weird stuff but never this. I would watch your dog for signs of distress and take him to the vet. You can also give your vet a call and tell them the ingredients and see what they say. I'm guessing it wasn't a lot? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kfreker (Nov 26, 2013)

no it wasent alot at all, to small holes in the bottom so he probably just licked it.. when i saw it , it looked like he just gotten into it.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Depending on the weight of the pup, a taste probably won't hurt him. 

Propylene Glycol is used as a food additive for some dog foods, altho ALOT of it can get him sick.
I don't think any of the sweeteners are harmful in a small, one-time dose.

I'm guessing that if he ate a large dose, you'd get the same result as if a person overdosed: You'd get the runs....

The sweetener, Xylitol, is bad for dogs ... but it isn't listed on this label.


----------



## Kyle071785 (Nov 28, 2013)

the other day Jax knocked over my morning glass of juice (blueberry fruitopia) all over his bed and floor. I didn't even notice it at first as I was cleaning dishes. By the time I wondered what he was doing he was already busy lapping up most of it.

I watched him but he was fine afterwards...now I can't get that juice anymore though as he smells it and is on me like a hawk


----------



## JTurner (May 19, 2013)

When my dog ate 30 six milligram grape flavored tablets of melatonin I called the ASPCA poison control and they were really informative. It may not be a bad idea to call them, but it does cost money


----------

